# Newly Pregnant with IBS...questions/concerns



## mleon (May 8, 2011)

Hello! I'm new to this board.I am 28 years old. I've always had a bit of "nervous stomach" as I called it-- would have frequent bowel movements especially around my period and with high stress--often leading to D. My mom does have diagnosed IBS. 3 years ago I had some blood in my stool and did have a colonoscopy which came back clear. (have a family history). Had a daughter in 2008 with a very uncomplicated pregnancy. About 6 months ago I started having some flare ups again. Lots of bloating, cramping. Alternating between D & C. Feelings of incomplete bowel movements. I took myself to my General Practitioner for a checkup and mentioned it. She didn't seem very concerned. She said it was unlikely anything super serious was going on considering I just had a colonoscopy 3 years ago and it was all clear. We also talked about my anxiety. I do tend to SUPER anxious-- especially about health stuff. I do consider myself a bit of a hypochondriac. I started taking Lexapro for anxiety-- and it did seem to help for sure. I also made some changes to my diet-- cut out caffeine, salads and red meat which all seemed to be triggers for me and was feeling pretty good. Found out I was pregnant about 2 weeks ago. I am 6 weeks along, so super early. The last week I have been having tons of gas and bloating. Painful gas. I am still having bowel movements every day, sometimes 2-3 times a day, but they are hard, and sometimes painful to pass. There is also a lot of mucus with them. Like globby snot looking mucus (white/yellowish in color). Its gross







I'm not sure this counts as constipation since Im' actually GOING but it also doesn't seem completely normal eitherAs if early pregnancy doesn't make me anxious enough, now I am all anxious again.... worried it's something worse than just my IBS. Any thoughts or experiences from you guys? Thanks so much for reading







As


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Congratualtions on your recent pregnancy, I hope apart from the IBS that you are feeling well. I know you are probably concerned seeing as you suffered from IBS before you got pregnant but some lucky people have their problems completely disappear when pregnant whereas others continue to suffer. Its also very common to suffer from constipation in pregnancy even if you don't have IBS. Even if you are going to the bathroom 2-3 times a day I would still say that counts as constipation if they are hard or difficult to pass. I know in the UK they will prescribe lactulose to women who are pregnant as it is not absorbed by the body so if you continue to have problems you could ask your doctor about that. I think its called Kristalose in the US. Its not a laxative, it will just soften the stools to make them easier to pass. Obviously eating plenty of fruit and vegetables with lots of water will help but sometimes this is easier said than done especially if you have morning sickness to contend with. From what I've heard most women's constipation disappears or at least improves after the first trimester so although you might be having problems now, chances are it will clear up. I hope you feel a bit better soon and that mother and baby are well!Em xx


----------



## mleon (May 8, 2011)

Thanks so much for responding


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Call your Dr and ask about using a plain stool softener and maybe any other ideas he/she may have to ease your symptoms. Best to get in touch with the Dr. Somethings are fine during certain times of the pregnancy but not at others.. so I would definitely consult the Dr.Congrats!!!! And hope you do feel better real soon!


----------



## mleon (May 8, 2011)

BQ said:


> Call your Dr and ask about using a plain stool softener and maybe any other ideas he/she may have to ease your symptoms. Best to get in touch with the Dr. Somethings are fine during certain times of the pregnancy but not at others.. so I would definitely consult the Dr.Congrats!!!! And hope you do feel better real soon!


Thanks. I will ask them for sure. I know they are super choosy about what you take in the first trimester but it can't hurt to ask.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well you could always try to loosen things up by drinking some prune juice everyday too.


----------



## mleon (May 8, 2011)

BQ said:


> Well you could always try to loosen things up by drinking some prune juice everyday too.


Blech LOL! I'm trying to put some more fiber into my diet too. When I had a bit of flare up a few months ago I went back to the white rice, bread etc. And more soluble fibers rather than insoluble. While this definitely takes care of the D side of IBS... I think now I have the opposite problem!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well I know it may not taste the best but if you are constipated enough.. I bet you would try it. And if you can't handle that kind of juice try ANY kind of fruit juice... they would have natural sorbitols which can loosen things up.Also try just eating some prunes.. think of them as big raisins... they really are not THAT bad.


----------



## StephyMay (Apr 27, 2011)

Try baby prune juice!! It doesnt taste as bad as any other prune juice I've ever had - lol. Like the gerber kind in a little plastic bottle. Not so bad at all.


----------

